# 2013 2nd Annual National Goat Expo



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

The 2012 NGE was the first ever to happen and it occured Oct 7-11, 2012. It was a success and the 2013 NGE is in the planning and works and it will be held Sept 26-29, 2013 in Illinois, at the McLean County Fairgrounds in Bloomington, Illinois. Hope those of you that couldn't make it to the First Ever NGE in 2012 will be able to make it for the 2nd Annual 2013 NGE. The location and dates will be set in the next few months. I look forward to seeing those of you again and meeting those of you I didn't get to meet this year.Thanks for the support of all Vendors, Sponsors, Breeders, and all those that attended. We hope to make 2013 bigger and better for you!

Board Members:
Jennifer Parrish- President, Treasurer 1
Justin Parrish - 2nd Vice President 
Shannon Miller- Vice President
Sandy Peterson - Secretary 
Nancy Bundy- Secretary
Marie Russell - Treasurer 2
Dr. Steve Hart- Additional BOD member 
Dr.Frank Pinkerton- BOD member
Angie & Sam Faulkner
There will be 5 total show rings going Friday-Sunday, seminars taking place Thursday through Sunday, with the majority of the big seminars taking place on Thursday, then in the afternoons Friday,Saturday, Sunday. This is all not set in stone but these are the plans right now  Goats to begin arriving Sept 25th, we ask that all goats are there the day before they show by 7pm the night before. These are the plans for shows, no paperwork sent in yet but in the works to be sent out soon : 3 ADGA shows, 3 AGS shows, 4 ABGA shows, 2 NPGA shows, 4 MSFGA shows, 2 MGR shows, 2 TMGR shows, 2 MDGA shows, 4H a show, and Market Meat Goat Jackpot Show, and we have also added a commercial boer doe show and 1 NDGA show. There will also be a fitting clinic for a doe and a wether done by Crede Garriott on Sunday. There will be an AI clinic and Buck collection given by David Carwell friday and saturday nights. Also many great Seminars and Classes will take place Thursday through Saturday.

our website is www.nationalgoatexpo.org we also have a few pages and groups on FB. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/275061725949126/

https://www.facebook.com/NationalGoatExpo

https://www.facebook.com/events/330293533756740/


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

We will be having 2 TMGR shows and 2 MDGA shows at this years 2013 2nd Annual National Goat Expo which is going to be held Sept 26-29 the shows will be Friday Sept 27th, 2013 for all 4 shows. We sure hope you can join us for the show. You can find the show packet on our website www.nationalgoatexpo.org

We will be sanctioning Mini-Nubians, Mini-Manchas, and AOM for jrs, srs, and bucks 

We are also looking for for sponsors for these grand and reserve champions for all 4 shows. $50 sponsorship will sponsor 4 grand or reserve Grand banners for the winners of each of these 3 breeds we are sanctioning. Sponsoring also gets your business card in the show program and on the website and your farm listing on the back of the T-shirts.

The payment can be paid via paypal to [email protected] but i will need you to message me via FB or email and send me which grands and reserves you want to sponsor as well as getting me your business card electronically so i can get it to the webmaster and my designer for the program. Thanks so much for your consideration and time.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

K for our 2nd Dual Sanctioned ADGA/AGS show, which makes 4 ADGA and 4 AGS shows total, we have sponsors for Lamancha Does, Nubian Does, Nigerian Does, Nigerian Jr Does and Nigerian Bucks. We are still looking for those sponsors to sanction the other breeds in Sr Does, Jr Does, and Bucks. The only sanctioned bucks will be Nubians and Nigerians all others will be AOP, so we will be looking for a sponsor for AOP Bucks as well, but we are wanting to sanction all doe breeds for jrs and srs.

Michelle Hook Hill Acres- Lamancha Sr Does & Nubian Sr Does for ADGA/AGS dual sanction show #2

Lois Jordan - Fall Creek- Nigerian Bucks for ADGA/AGS dual sanction show #2

Kim Miller- Cloven Trail - Nigerian Sr Does

Erica Hopkins - Twin Willows - Nigerian Jr Does for the 2nd ADGA/AGS dual sanctioned show, and Nigerian Bucks for ADGA/AGS show #1

Sandy Messer-Messer Mayhem- Nigerian Sr Does 1st ADGA/AGS Dual sanctioned show

Lisa Guss- My Country Hill- Nigerian Jr Does- ADGA Show #1

Luann Johnson- Harmony Creek Nigerian Dwarf Goats - Nigerian Jr Does- AGS Show #1

Dotty Clark - NDGA Buck Show- Grand & Res Grand Banners.

Jill Lanham- Lanham Farm Boer Goats - ABGA Show #1 - Overall Grand Champion Fullblood Doe & Jr Grand Champion Buck

I want to thank all of you who have sponsored already or stated you would sponsor for the shows, we are still looking for the other breeds, and would appreciate any and all sponsors for this 4th added show as well as any of the other 3 shows as well for your breed of choice , (sr, jr, bucks) .

We are also looking for sponsors for 2 MGR shows, 4 MSFGA shows, 2 NPGA shows, and all 4 ABGA shows as well. We are also having 2 TMGR shows and 2 MDGA shows and needing sponsors for Mini-Nubians , Mini- Lamanchas, and AOM for both shows for Bucks, jr does, sr does. These sponsors will cover banners and grand champion and reserve champion gifts.

The sponsors are $50/jr, sr, or buck for dairy of any breed per show, and for ABGA it will be your Grands, Reserve Grands and Overall Grands and Reserves for Fullbloods or Percentages and the bucks, all other breed shows it will be for all your grands, reserves for jr does, sr does, bucks, and wethers if your association has wether classes.

any sponsor can be paypal to [email protected] or mailed in, but please fb message me to email me what you are sponsoring for what show and email me your business card so it can be put in the show program and on the website

I will keep updating all the sponsors as we get them in for each breed and everything. Thank you all so much for your consideration! Hope to see you at the NGE in your breed shows.


----------

